# livecd e cd-rw non vanno d'accordo? [risolto]

## libella

Ho scaricato e masterizzato su cd-rw "install-amd64-universal-2004.3.iso".

Non capisco perchè quando avvio il computer va a leggere da cd e non parte niente (mi dice qualcosa tipo rimuovere il supporto e premere invio...).

Che può essere?

Scusate ma sono nuovo...Last edited by libella on Fri Dec 03, 2004 9:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dove hai scaricato l'immagine? Come hai masterizzato?

----------

## libella

L'ho scaricato su hard disk sotto window e poi ho masterizzato con nero con "scrivi immagine su disco".

----------

## randomaze

 *libella wrote:*   

> Non capisco perchè quando avvio il computer va a leggere da cd e non parte niente (mi dice qualcosa tipo rimuovere il supporto e premere invio...).
> 
> Che può essere?

 

"mi dice qualcosa" é una frase da sfera di cristallo.

Ovvero potrebbe essere che il CD é stato masterizzato male come potrebbe essere che hai sbagliato ISO. O anche che ci sono stati problemi mentre scaricavi e il file é corrotto.

Non riesci almeno a scrivere la frase esatta?

----------

## libella

Allora la frase esatta è "rimuovere i supporti e premere invio per continuare". Questo solo nel caso in cui dal bios ho impostato che vada a leggere soltanto da unità cd-rom per fare il boot.

Se nel bios metto come prima unità il cd-rom e poi l'hard-disk, parte direttamente window.

Il cd masterizzato dovrebbe essere ok perchè gli ho fatto fare un controllo dopo la scrittura e non mi dava nessun errore;

1) Il fatto che il cd sia un rescrivibile può causare qualche problema?

2) Ma qual'è il file immagine giusto "install-amd64-universal-2004.3.iso" o "install-amd64-universal-2004.3r1.iso"

Grazie

----------

## Manuelixm

Sono due iso simili, la r1 se non sbaglio è più nuova ed ha corretto dei bug, l'altra è la normale. Fai un  prova guarda se te lo legge con qualche pc funzionante, o meglio ancora con lo stasso. Ipotesi stupidissima, non ' che hai dimenticato il floppy nel floppy drive? (Tratto dalla guida in linea di windows).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *libella wrote:*   

> 1) Il fatto che il cd sia un rescrivibile può causare qualche problema?

 

Per togliere il dubbio dovresti provare

 *libella wrote:*   

> 2) Ma qual'è il file immagine giusto "install-amd64-universal-2004.3.iso" o "install-amd64-universal-2004.3r1.iso"

 

Da dove hai scaricato la iso (intendo il sito)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Quando masterizzi un'ISO su CD Nero te ne calcola l'MD5sum

Lo hai confrontato con quello messo a disposizione sui mirrors gentoo?

----------

## randomaze

Ok, adesso é chiaro che é il BIOS che non vede nulal di avviabile nel CD.

 *libella wrote:*   

> 1) Il fatto che il cd sia un rescrivibile può causare qualche problema?
> 
> 2) Ma qual'è il file immagine giusto "install-amd64-universal-2004.3.iso" o "install-amd64-universal-2004.3r1.iso"

 

1) Non so se dipende dal fatto che é un riscrivibile, secondo me c'é qualche opzione di nero sa selezionare. Tuttavia non ho mai usato nero e non ti so aiutare per quello.

2) Non abbiamo capito se la r1 é sperimentale (visto che non ho visto annunci) oppure si tratta di un bugfix... in ogni caso dovrebbero essere tutte e due bootabili.

----------

## libella

allora ovviamente non c'era un floppy...

nero non calcola l'md5sum e non so che cosa sia...

il sito da cui ho scaricato è: http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/

trovato fra i vari mirror europei

il cd me lo fa esplorare e ci sono varie cartelle.. tipo distfiles, iso, ecc...

----------

## randomaze

 *libella wrote:*   

> allora ovviamente non c'era un floppy...

 

non credo che esistano distribuzioni su floppy per AMD64

 *Quote:*   

> il cd me lo fa esplorare e ci sono varie cartelle.. tipo distfiles, iso, ecc...

 

Ok, allora cerca su nero se c'é un opzione da dargli che indica che é bootabile....

----------

## OKreZ

 *libella wrote:*   

> 1) Il fatto che il cd sia un rescrivibile può causare qualche problema?

 

puo' essere, ho avuto problemi con cd riscrivibili bootabili e lettori vecchi; dovresti provare con un cd normale.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 1) Non so se dipende dal fatto che é un riscrivibile, secondo me c'é qualche opzione di nero sa selezionare. Tuttavia non ho mai usato nero e non ti so aiutare per quello.

 

non credo: se un'immagine iso e' di un cd bootabile, nero masterizza la iso ed il cd e' bootabile, senza specificare altro.

----------

## Manuelixm

Era cmq in senso ironico  :Very Happy: , il primo device di boot è cdrom vero. Nero solitamente ti fa aprire l'immagine e poi ti dà la possibilità di scegliere la velocità di incisione. L'unica cosa che ho notato è che tende a non chiudere la sessione quindi lo si deve selezionare prima di incidere il cd, non so se sia questa la causa.

----------

## libella

Ok ragazzi allora stasera provo a rimasterizzarlo su un cd non rescrivibile, seleziono l'opzione che gli dice che è un disco bootable e chiudo il cd.

Poi vi faccio sapere, grazie a tutti!

----------

## Manuelixm

Fai così, apri nero, non creare nulla, lasci tutto vuoto, vai su file e apri file se non sbaglio selezioni l'immagine che vuoi masterizzare. A questo punto ti si apre una finestra in cui ti dà delle informazioni relative alla masterizzazione, se non sbaglio MB occupati o qlc di simile. Riduci la velocità, selezioni "chiudi sessione" e masterizzi. Io ho fatto così ed è andato tutto bene.

----------

## Peach

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

>  *libella wrote:*   1) Il fatto che il cd sia un rescrivibile può causare qualche problema? 
> 
> puo' essere, ho avuto problemi con cd riscrivibili bootabili e lettori vecchi; dovresti provare con un cd normale.
> 
> 

 

sottoscrivo, con alcuni portatili (il mio incluso) nn riescie a bootare da riscrivibile

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *libella wrote:*   

> nero non calcola l'md5sum

 hai ragione... E' K3B che lo fa... GUI simili mi han confuso...  :Smile: 

 *libella wrote:*   

> e non so che cosa sia...

 eh eh... coraggio che non è complicato scoprirlo

----------

## libella

Problema Risolto!!!

Ho masterizzato su cd normale a 2x, ho chiuso il cd ed ora tutto funziona all'avvio (anche se devo ancora imbattermi nell'installazione vera e propria!).

In conclusione penso che il problema fosse da imputare al fatto che il cd era un rw, anche se non capisco perchè...

Grazie a  tutti e a presto!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Metti il tag [risolto] al titolo

----------

## Manuelixm

La spiegazione è data dalle caratteristiche appunto del supporto, la cosa strana è che sul lettore te lo leggeva e ti permetteva di esplorare tutte le cartelle. La compatibilità tra supporti cd - RW  e lettori non troppo recenti, è difficile e solitamente dà questi problemi, strano comunque che non te lo leggeva al boot e invece a sistema avviato sì.

Buona installazione.

----------

## MyZelF

[mod]

Ho cambiato il titolo in modo che fosse più attinente al contenuto del topic rispetto a "problema stupido"...

[/mod]  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xoen

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> [mod]
> 
> Ho cambiato il titolo in modo che fosse più attinente al contenuto del topic rispetto a "problema stupido"...
> 
> [/mod] 

 

[OT]Curiosita' : Ma lo fai sempre?no perche' non sarebbe una cosa negativa..anzi![/OT]

----------

## power83

salve, sto scaricando a pezzi (tramite wget -c nomefile) la iso di 2004.3-r1 x86 universal, poi come la masterizzo sotto a linux?

cioe' che comando e con che opzioni?

devo fare mkisofs? e poi cdrecord? con che opzioni?

voi come fate?

grgazie mille

----------

## MyZelF

 *xoen wrote:*   

> [OT]Curiosita' : Ma lo fai sempre?no perche' non sarebbe una cosa negativa..anzi![/OT]

 

Generalmente ci limitiamo a consigliare agli autori originali del post di farlo. La cosa migliore sarebbe dedicare 10 secondi alla scelta di un topic adeguato, inerente e comprensibile all'apertura.

----------

## MyZelF

 *power83 wrote:*   

> salve, sto scaricando a pezzi (tramite wget -c nomefile) la iso di 2004.3-r1 x86 universal, poi come la masterizzo sotto a linux?

 

casellina "search" in alto a destra -> inserire i termini "masterizzare iso" -> premere invio

uno dei primi topic restituiti è questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=205952

----------

## power83

grazie per la dritta.

Prometto che mi abituero' a usare la ricerca qua sul forum, in modo da farvi perndere meno tempo (cmq grazie che mi rispondete lo stesso) ed evitare di aprire topic duplicati.

----------

